# Skinnwalker Ranch



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been watching the "Secret of Skinnwalker Ranch" series on one of the cable channels. Interesting to see what they are coming up with and the experiments they have been using. I guess the final episode is next Tuesday. Either it will give us the "secret" or it will give us a tease for next season.

Anyone else watching it?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

My wife has me roped into it, when it doesn't put me to sleep. Funny enough we were looking to by some property in that general direction once. Personally, I think it's a bunch of crap, over dramatized for TV. They have to make it spooky, dramatic, etc to get people to watch. I fell asleep on the couch watching it several times. The whole dye in the hole thing? I'm guessing underground river is why they couldn't find where it was coming out from. Of course I think they found an underground river in the latest episode. Not sure.... i fell asleep.. again.

Local lore hyped for ratings. Kinda like Oak island.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Haven't been suckered into watching, but I've watch a couple other of that type of show...you know, they walk around at night with the green flashlight held under their chins and over react to any little night time sound, "wow, did you hear that, what was it, look out, somethin's going to get you, oh, I am so scared"...way too much hard core science for me.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just want of those Rockets they were sending up to 10,000 feet. Now that is cool.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> I just want of those Rockets they were sending up to 10,000 feet. Now that is cool.


Yeah I thought so too. Used to do model rockets as a kid. Had a 3 stager once. Only launched it once too.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

We drove up to the gate on a spring excursion in that region this spring. Saw a pheasant and what looked to be a roadrunner (too big for quail with a really long tail) cross the gravel drive in front of us. Have never seen either in the wild in Utah before.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

utskidad said:


> We drove up to the gate on a spring excursion in that region this spring. Saw a pheasant and what looked to be a roadrunner (too big for quail with a really long tail) cross the gravel drive in front of us. Have never seen either in the wild in Utah before.


Grouse? They sometimes run head low and stretched out, makes the tail look longer.

-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Grouse? They sometimes run head low and stretched out, makes the tail look longer.
> 
> -DallanC


Likely a grouse. Have never heard of a roadrunner north of the parallel that intersects Albuquerque.

Saw one in Bernalillo, once.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have seen road runners in St George quite a few times. Of course that area I used to see them is all car lots and hotels now. 
Oh ya, and I have one in my storage shed.


----------

